# Transporting Frozen Sperm Abroad



## PeterTavyPiper (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi ladies, 

Wondering if anybody can help us please? We have vials of frozen sperm held at a clinic in UK that we want to handcarry to Greece for treatment at Serum. We need to figure out how the hell to do this and how/where to get a container with dry ice etc... 

Does anybody have any ideas at all? 

Many thanks
PTP
xxx


----------



## sherb (May 13, 2012)

We are in a similar situation.  If you managed to transport the vials of frozen sperm abroad can you let me know what you had to do?


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello not sure if this helps you ladies or not but I transported sperm to Serum and it went via Fedex from my sperm bank for 300 euros. Perhaps your clinic will lend you a tank. Hand carrying it might be tricky...don;t know much about going this route but might be worth considering the xrays etc for hand luggage and the weight of the tank. 
Good luck!    
xxA


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I've see a posting on FF about someone using a Harley Street courier- could you ask your UK clinic as they will have done it before I presume Good Luck xx


----------



## PeterTavyPiper (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi all, I was never able to do this in the end as our clinic in the UK would not 'release' the sperm to a non HFEA accredited clinic. We had to do a fresh PESA in Greece. Sorry that I can't shed any more light on this. 

Lots of luck
PTP
x


----------

